# GT5000 For Me?



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 4 acres of lawn. I currently use a 1969 Sears 10XL and a 1952 8n with a 60" King Kutter Finishing mower. The lawn does look great but I want to restore both pieces of equipment. The 10XL cuts about 1.5 acres (wife) and the 8n about 2.5 (me). It takes about 2 hours for each.

I am looking at the Sears #27601 GT5000 to use for cutting all 4 acres. Is this machine capable? I am looking at this particular one because it has the Kohler Pro and gear trans as compared to the hydro unit. Are the hyrdo units any good? What's the differnce between the Kohler Pros and standard Kohler?

I want something that lasts like the 10XL, it cut 3 acres every week for my Great Grandmother until 95 and then was put back in service this spring with a tune up, carb clean and rings.

With the proper care will these units last 30+ years? My wife wants a new mower and I am not about to flop $8K+ for a green one when I can get this or a New Holland tractor with a mmm.

Suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome psrumors :friends: I don't have the GT5000 but there are alot of people here that do and they have nothing but praise for them. So i take its a good choice and will last you a good long time. As for as the Kohler Pros go i think that they have a bigger air filter and maybe a oil cooler but I'm sure that someone will correct me if I'm wrong about that.
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

psrumors…..welcome to the forum. Bye

I own a Sears GT5000 (with hydro trans). I bought the tractor
last spring, so this will be my 2nd mowing season with it.
I mow 2-1/2 acres with it and I feel it does a great job.
I also used the tractor to plow snow this past winter. I plow 3
driveways with it (about 24,000 sq ft total) and the hydro trans
never got hotter than “Warm” to the touch.

After a full Summer / Winter season I am very happy with the
way the tractor is built. The deck gives a clean, level cut if you take
the time to set it up correctly. Some of the other forum owners
of these tractors use them with a variety of ground engaging 
attachments as well as with a Johnny Bucket and they all speak
highly of this tractor.

You might also consider a Husqvarna GTH2548, this is identical
to the GT5000 (both are built by AYP) except the Husqvarna has
an hour meter and deck nose roller (the GT5000 does not). It is
available at Lowes and with the 10% off coupon, you could get it
for less than the GT5000.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum psrumors! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup: I have green machines but the GT5000 has a very good reputation around these parts. I am sure those who own them with post their comments.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm to poor to buy new well l don't like new l have most old l got a roper allis 110B and a john dere212 the only thing l got new is my push mower


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

I am anxious to hear what the owners have to say. I am quite curious if this tractor / mower will handle 4 acres, and for how long. This is not one of those experiments I want to take lightly considering it $2500. My Grand Father stated it cost his mother $12.50 a month for who knows how long to buy the Sears 10XL. Well 35 years later I am getting some good use out of it. I want the same return.

Looking forward to checking out some of your other forums.

Ron


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I absolutely love my GT5000 --- and right now they have one HECKVA deal on a silver (dont know why silver) GT5000 with 22HP model with bumper, cab shade, free sleeve hitch and one free $199.95 attachment. Seems like a simply INCREDIBLE deal if you can do with the slightly less HP. And all of that for like ~$2500.00 total. Seems amazing. 

In any case, the standard red GT5000 with 25HP Kohler is AMAZING. I am absolutely convinced that this little monster is going to last QUITE a long time. Simply built like a tank with blades. ;-)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have the 22hp kohler version GT in green don't think 3hp would make any noticeable difference. The grey /silver one is a great deal! I think it has the 12gauge 50" deck like mine. But you can add the extra wheels and nose roller easy enough.


----------



## davinnah (Apr 8, 2004)

"HECKVA deal on a silver (dont know why silver) GT5000 with 22HP model with bumper, cab shade, free sleeve hitch and one free $199.95 attachment"

It's a deal because the 5o inch mower deck is JUNK!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

davinnah
What problems are you having with the deck? I have the same deck on mine and the only thing was sometimes being so wide the right front skid would dig into the lawn. I added all four adjustable wheels from the newer 10 gauge 50" deck, they bolt right on, and a front roller. This solved any scalping problems. If you are having a problem with discharge, add gator blades. They are much stronger than OEM, originals bend real easy, and don't leave windrows. It also helps to raise the dflector shield. I removed mine as on some turns that would dig also. The way mine is setup now it works great. I posted some part numbers about this awhile back. Check under the craftsman section for 50" deck upgrade.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *davinnah
> What problems are you having with the deck? I have the same deck on mine and the only thing was sometimes being so wide the right front skid would dig into the lawn. I added all four adjustable wheels from the newer 10 gauge 50" deck, they bolt right on, and a front roller. This solved any scalping problems. If you are having a problem with discharge, add gator blades. They are much stronger than OEM, originals bend real easy, and don't leave windrows. It also helps to raise the dflector shield. I removed mine as on some turns that would dig also. The way mine is setup now it works great. I posted some part numbers about this awhile back. Check under the craftsman section for 50" deck upgrade. *


Sixchows, 
I too owned a GT3000 w/ the 50" deck. The first year the deck did superbly. My problem came in the second year on having to scrape clean it after every use. Went to Sears to see if their was a affordable replcacement available....to make a long story short...they gave me a new tractor (GT5000) with the 48" deck. So far so good. I don't know that I would agree with divinnah's harsh assessment of it, but even the Sears techs speak lowly of them.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

My story is like Argees' except I had a GT3000 with a 46" deck. The deck would always clog, even after I removed the guard. I bought a sears mulch kit and it did not help then I tried the gator blades and it made the problem worse. I sought help on GW forum and was ridiculed for saying the gator blades did not work.

The deck would not even cut dry grass without clogging. I ended up exchanging the gt3000 for a GT5000 with a 48" deck.

IMO the 48" deck is what makes the GT5000 the great mach it is. I can cut thick,wet grass with good results.

As for gator blades, extra rollers or gage wheels-- the 48" deck does not need them.

Every once in awhile someone that has alot of tractor knowlege will speak up and say that a tractor is only as good as the deck or implement that is attatched to it.

I now firmly believe this to be true.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

We used our GT5000 with 48" mowing deck for the first time last night on 12" high (yes, that's 12 inches high) wet grass. I had my reservations, but the mowing deck did excellent! The tractor stalled a few times, and I'm glad I had chains on because it almost got stuck in some muddy grass, but the mowing deck never clogged. This is in comparison with the push mower I was using which clogged several times, requiring it to be turned on its side and manually cleared. I can't even imagine how I would manually clear the heavy tractor. I was using the stock setup, no mulch kit, no gator blades.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Realist _
> *We used our GT5000 with 48" mowing deck for the first time last night on 12" high (yes, that's 12 inches high) wet grass. I had my reservations, but the mowing deck did excellent! The tractor stalled a few times, and I'm glad I had chains on because it almost got stuck in some muddy grass, but the mowing deck never clogged. This is in comparison with the push mower I was using which clogged several times, requiring it to be turned on its side and manually cleared. I can't even imagine how I would manually clear the heavy tractor. I was using the stock setup, no mulch kit, no gator blades. *


Understand that it's brand new...new paint on everything...If I were you I'd get a hose up under that deck and get some of whats sticking in the corners off.


----------

